# Fun in the snow



## okenadie (Feb 20, 2013)

It snowed pretty good here last night. so I got to out and play with the tractor I just bought. I put the snow plow on it yesterday. Because they were calling for a lot of snow. And for once they were right. The tractor started right up. Something the guy I got it from couldn't get it to do. I had to jury rig a part for the lift on the plow. I used a length of chain. Worked pretty good. I cleared my drive way in less time than ever. I have a snow blower. It used to take me several hours with it. This time it only took about half an hour. It will take a couple more times to get it down right. But the plow worked great. This is the best $300.00 I ever spent on a tractor. Thing wouldn't run with out the choke being pulled out about 1/2 way at first. But after I burnt out the old gas that was in it. And filled it up with high test. It started running much better. Now there's no smoke while it's running. And the choke is in the lowest setting on it. Also I don't have to have the gas at full either. About 3/4. I do need to check the air in the tires. Seems to slip a lot.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

What no pics


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Yes, Dagnabit... we needs pictures! As for the slipping???? If it's snowy or icey, it's bound to slip. I'd check the pressure in the tires regardless, and I'd check and make sure oils are up and everything is greased etc. An ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

PICS!!!LOL! Also,get some tire chains,for it .


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Yep pictures please.


----------



## darthikemed (Feb 9, 2013)

jhngardner367 said:


> PICS!!!LOL! Also,get some tire chains,for it .


Yes get some pics and chains


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Calling for pictures!


----------

